# ODNR to Place Structure



## Big Daddy

Here's a great tip from ODNR for all you Pymatuning fisherman. They're sinking structure up there. GPS available. Info in the article.

Carl



THE AGE OLD QUESTION: "WHERE ARE ALL THE FISH?"

AKRON, OH - Pymatuning Reservoir anglers will be able to find where the fish are much easier thanks to a multi-agency collaborative effort to introduce fish concentration devices into the 14,650 acre reservoir located in Ashtabula County. The Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR) Division of Wildlife, in conjunction with the ODNR Division of Parks and Recreation, the Pennsylvania Fish and Boat Commission's Habitat Management Section, The Pennsylvania Department of Conservation and Natural Resources, and the Pymatuning Lake Association, hope to help anglers by introducing two different types of structures into the reservoir. 

On Monday, June 14, 2004, rock reefs will be placed outside the main break wall outside of the Espyville Marina located on the Pennsylvania side of the lake. On Tuesday, June 15, wooden cribs will be placed along the State Route 85 causeway near the vehicle pull-off on the Ohio side of the reservoir. Wednesday, June 16 will be used as a rain date in either case. 

Fisheries biologist Matt Wolfe, who oversees this project for the ODNR Division of Wildlife, points out that all aquatic life benefits from these structure placements. "We have seen everything from algae to crayfish to different minnow species using these structures. Ultimately though, game fish benefit the most since these structures provide a place for the fish to find forage and associate with some type of structure in the lake." Wolfe said. Anglers typically relate these structure placements with fishing for panfish, but Wolfe points out that all game fish benefit from these additions. "The rock reefs that we introduce are ideal locations for walleye and smallmouth bass to be found, and the wooden cribs will hold largemouth bass and catfish." added Wolfe. After introducing the structures, their locations are marked with a GPS unit and the information is placed on lake maps that are distributed to interested anglers.

The events will begin roughly 10:00 AM each day. Interested parties should be at the Espyville Marina on the Pennsylvania side for the rock reef placement and the New Bowers launch located on the Ohio side for the wooden crib placement. Anglers who would like to obtain the locations of structures in Pymatuning Reservoir or any other reservoir in Northeast Ohio should contact the ODNR Division of Wildlife District 3 Office at 912 Portage Lakes Drive, Akron, OH 44319 or call (330) 644-2293. 

Anglers are reminded that with a valid Ohio fishing license, you may fish the entire lake when on a boat but only the Ohio shoreline if you are shore fishing. A valid Pennsylvania fishing license is needed to fish from the Pennsylvania shoreline or from any island. Please consult the 2004-2005 Fishing Regulations for current daily limits and size restrictions.


----------

